# Cheetah name help



## Fuyu Arashi (Apr 12, 2010)

I need help naming a new Cheetah character of mine. This character is Anime style but, can change into a real Cheetah. It's a male he's one of those characters that will stand in the back of the room and waits to see what happens. I need some Japanese or Anime names that will fit. I will make drawings of hime soon. Also he kind of acts like L from the Anime Deathnote


----------



## Smelge (Apr 12, 2010)

John.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 12, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> John.



lol

Zippy.  (You know, like the pinhead.)  :V

Oh wait.  How about Sum Dum Gai?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

This might help?

http://www.babynameworld.com/japanese.asp


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 12, 2010)

Spot.
Whiskers.
Paul.
Sharpclaw Spottedbrow the Longtailed... IV.


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (Apr 12, 2010)

thanks for your help.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Apr 12, 2010)

Hiro Kazumushiko-chan-san-senpai.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 12, 2010)

Gar-Yulong said:


> Hiro Kazumushiko-chan-san-senpai-sama-kun-dono Jr. III.


 Fix'd


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 12, 2010)

Cheme?


----------



## Liam (Apr 12, 2010)

You want help finding an Asian name?  
Lets go to the Chinese to ask them:
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2007/08/chinese-parents/
Yep, lets name the cheetah ' @ '


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## quayza (Apr 12, 2010)

Cheetanuni


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Brazen said:


> snip



Tahts rrrrraaaciist!!


----------



## shark whisperer (Apr 13, 2010)

cheety the cheetah
chiton
brandy?
chathron


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (Apr 19, 2010)

I have found a first name. Now I need help with an interesting last name.


----------



## Qoph (Apr 19, 2010)

Fuyu Arashi said:


> I have found a first name. Now I need help with an interesting last name.



It would probably help to know the first name.


----------

